# To anyone who uses japanese made aquarium products



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Is the recent situation with the radiation over in japan going to affect companies such as Hikari fish food? Alot of the food i feed my fish is hikari made. Is ADA a japanese company?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

yes they are


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes ADA is a Japanese company but they still get plenty of products made in other parts of Asia.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

They said that aquasoil wasn't affected and i think most of their stuff is made in China.

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

You get more radiation standing in front of your microwave than you ever will from Japanese fish food.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Error said:


> You get more radiation standing in front of your microwave than you ever will from Japanese fish food.


So true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

>:O man your profile picture is really creepy. your signature should be the red tricycle  it'd be cool if you could embed a tape recording of his "Hi Jeremy, let's play a game..." in your signature lol!
i wouldn't worry about the radiation. if you didn't tell your fish or plants they wouldn't even realize it.


----------

